
Fearing an FBI raid, researcher publishes 10M passwords/usernames - Libertatea
http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/02/fearing-an-fbi-raid-researcher-publishes-10-million-passwordsusernames/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+arstechnica%2Findex+%28Ars+Technica+-+All+content%29
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9024751](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9024751)

------
iEchoic
This "fearing an FBI raid" narrative feels like a persecution complex created
by the researcher to drum up interest in his release. There's little reason to
believe the FBI would do this (as mentioned in previous threads, Brown had
other cause for arrest), and I have a hard time believing that "I had to write
this lame thing trying to convince the FBI not to raid me" makes any sense.
Writing a blog has and never will stop a federal agency from raiding you.

